# Feminine Issues



## TSOJOURNER

This might seem like a weird worry, but I would hate to get pregnant while sailing for a couple years in various parts of the world. Since you have to have an annual exam to get birth control in the US, should I:
1. Fly back to the US once a year.
2. Stop doing what causes babies.
3. Get birth control in other countries where it isn't regulated.
4. Not worry about it and maybe get pregnant.


Also, how do you get feminine products in third world countries?


----------



## jimmyb116

EDIT by CD - THIS IS A FEMALE FORUM


----------



## rennisaint

Well, since you can't easily send prescription drugs internationally (at least without way more trouble than it is worth). You are going to have to deal with this irregardless of whether you do or do not get a check up. I would suggest stocking up when you can get it, and if you need to, get checked up by a doctor in country and fill your scrips that way. Just ask other expats who to go to. There is a reason you are supposed to get a check up every year. On the other hand, in most countries cash is quicker than a checkup....

EDIT BY CD: I do not know if you are a female, so I did not delete this post. If you are not, please refraim from commenting in the female forum. THis is for the girls.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER

This is the female forum.


----------



## AjariBonten

Edit By Cd: This Is The Female Forum


----------



## Cruisingdad

*Females Only*

Guys,

This is the females' forum, only. Please do not hop in here. THis is supposed to be a place for them to discuss their matters amongst themselves.

If they want to discuss it with a buch of hairy legged guys, they would post it in general discussion or anywhere else.

Thank you for understanding.

- CD

Please let me remind you here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/hersailnet/37302-hersailnet-ground-rules.html


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Got it CD, missed that.


----------



## kreinestja

*Mirena*

You may want to look into Mirena. It is the new IUD that is good for five years. The IUD's of old, are just that old and not used anymore. However the Mirena is gaining incredible popularity. Not only does it protect you from unwanted pregnancy for five years, your periods are reduced to one or two days or nothing at all. There are three women in my office that now use it. I had the two minute procedure done back in December and cannot remember the last time I had a period. There have been zero side effects. 
The internet has a ton of information along with most obgyn's, having a lot of additional answers.

Good Luck,
Jeri CD- I have a man's name onlyJ


----------



## Melrna

From another female. Medical care in most countries is great (most of the time better) other than real far out remote areas. Most of the doctor appt will cost you less than your co-pay now. The pill is readily available in most countries and cheaper than here. Worst case is see a doctor where you are, email the report to your OBGYN, have the script filled by a family member and than send it to your next port of call. It is all doable. Find out what your doctor wants from such a report. As far as the other question, like toilet paper, I stock up. But also it is available in most places. Guys complain it takes up too much room but you could tell them this. Worst case, like the very old days, "they don't call it the rag", for nothing. Gross but when sailing into the sunset one has to do with what one has. Make the cabin boy do the wash if he complains to much!  
Melissa


----------



## eryka

It varies by country, but many drugs that are prescription only here, are available over the counter in many parts of the world, and we've had interesting, almost uniformly pleasant, experiences with people who were happy to try and help us translate drug names. Seems some gov'ts are more interested in keeping their people healthy than in making their drug companies rich.


----------



## sailhagg

Just remember if you're on the pill and get sea sick...take other steps...lots of cruising babies out there because mom got sick and didn't keep the pill down long enough to get into her system....


----------



## locrian13

If you are vomiting (whether due to seasickness or bad shellfish), you can <ahem> take it internally another way.


----------



## sailingdog

Don't forget that some drugs, like the anti-biotic Erythromycin IIRC, can interfere with the function of birth control medications, and you should take precautions for that event if using those drugs.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Brandy, I would definitely not go with option 2!! What seems to be missing as an option is your partner getting ye ole snip. If that's not an option (surprise, surprise), I believe you can get up to a couple of years worth of BCP's in advance.


----------



## verena

I have a copper IUD and I love, love, love it! Never have to remember anything and it's good for ten years! No hormones either!


----------



## brak

IUD. Sits there, requires no service, keeps everyone happy for a long long time. There are a few types in US and many more in Europe.


----------



## inshallamiami

Flying home is a good idea - you can see your Gynecologist/Family MD and get your annual checkup, any needed exams (mammogram etc.) and any needed bc pills or other meds. Before you fly home check out if your brand/type is available and whether they need a prescription (which I have been asked for, in Mexico, for example.) 
Flying home also has these other benefits: you get to see your family and friends, you can deal with any legal/paperwork matters that might be easier to deal with in person, and you can go shopping and bring back those needed boater bits and electronics, as well as gourmet food items, new books, new shoes etc.
So, budget for it in advance and take advantage of a trip home!
Sue K.


----------



## inshallamiami

Another quick thought. IUDs work for many women but I would want to try it out for a few months BEFORE going anywhere. The last thing you want to be dealing with are possible bleeding problems at sea or in a foreign country. Just my opinion, as a RN.
Sue K.


----------



## Yofy

I am a woman and I have been cruising and travelling around the world most of my adult life. In countries where contraception is legal, you should not have any problem seeing a doctor and filling your perscription. You MIGHT not be able to get the exact same perscription and that could be an issue. Often you can find a family planning clinic that is staffed by foreign (read western) medical staff.

In any case you will want to talk to your doctor in advance. Be open about your travel plans as you will need to discuss other perscription medication for your emergency first aid kit too. Normally they are able to go a long way in helping you get a good supply on hand up front. Carry an alternative barrier method as well for backup.

Plan ahead, if you do plan to spend time in countries where contraception is illegal. For example, if you plan to sail to Africa, then stock up on contraceptive supplies in Thailand or Israel or another country along the way. Talk to cruising women on site, they will know about availability. 

Same with tampons or pads. Take as many as you can before you leave. Empty them out of their cardboard packaging and double pack them in zip lock bags. They will take up less space. They are readily available in western countries as well as many other countries. When you find what you want stock up. 

Robyn


----------



## sailingdog

Hint on storing things like pads, tampons or toilet paper... use a vacuum sealer... they take up a lot less space and will stay dry until needed. Also works for spare parts, like filters, impellers, etc.


----------



## Sandalwood

Seems like the original thread topic is pretty well covered. My man is snipped so we can avoid all the pill complications. This seems like the best method to me. No meds to stock up on or worry about, no implants to go wrong, and most of the surgical options now days are reversable if you decide it's time to add a second mate. However, it might be hard to convince a doctor to do the procedure if your young and don't have kids. I think it's more difficult for a woman to have it done than a man right now. Too many legal issues...

However, on the other topic brought up... I just got my first menstral cup in the mail. If it works the way it's supposed to, I've got a minimum of five years low maintenance, no bulky tampons aboard. Bought mine from MoonCup which you can find on line if curious.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I've been cruising the last five years ... from Mexico, east to the Med. I have NOT had a problem getting birth control. Keep the packages, so that you have the drug names rather than brand name. I usually carry a 12-18 months supply and keep in a dry spot in the bilge (cooler there). It's amazing how affordable it is outside the states (I'm buying it without insurance). If you are willing to carry 12-18 months and depending on your route then you'll be able to buy it in bigger countries (ie NZ, AU). 

Talking with your doctor before you leave is Key ... my doctor and I went over every type of bc; we decided against the IUD because I was leaving soon at this point and we wanted longer to "test" it before I headed off to lands unknown. The patch didn't sound good with hot & humid climates, and so on. In the end we figured the pill was best. Also there is now the Seasonal pill - or you can take your normal pill, skipping the sugar pills such that I now only have my period 4 times a year)-- on a boat this is GRAND! Also I arranged it with my doctor so that I could email him if needed ... if I buy a different b control that I'm not sure about I email him the contents just to be sure.

I've found most countries to be well stocked in types, brands, and styles of pads (and mini pads) but NOT tampons. Especially if you want a plastic applicator. I bought a HUGE supply from Costco before leaving, and have just now (five years later) had to look at buying more .. tampons do NOT take up much room - there is always a nook or cranny to fit them into.

We did have to use extra protection during the months we were on anti-malarial pills - so you have to keep stuff like that in mind. 

Flying home every year would be grand, but it's expensive - something we couldn't afford. Depending on your age you may not need yearly exams ... in a lot of countries (EU, NZ, AU) women only get exams every 2-3 years (again depending on your age and history).


----------



## Cindycm

Ah, the joys of menopause


----------



## gardeningal

*period options*

I have not used the cup, but have used a product called always, looks like a very thin diaphragm and is inserted the same. It's intended for one time use, but I have used one for one period cycle washing with soap and water after emptying it. Usually only need to empty once or twice daily. If you keep it clean, could probably use it for more cycles, very much like the cup, I just like the fit of this better. Should be able to find at most drug store.


----------

